# Measure twice



## Billh50 (Nov 29, 2017)

I gathered up all the materials to make my stand today. As I was about to start cutting I decided to check the machine base dimensions again before I start cutting. Yep, I had the wrong dimensions for the mounting. So now I think I better look at my drawings again before I start cutting stock.


----------



## kvt (Nov 29, 2017)

at least you had not started cutting yet.   Not like some of us and wait until we try to fit it and find it does not fit.   
Good catch.


----------



## savarin (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm awesome at cutting wood to the wrong dimension, very rarely too long, usually just enough too short so I have to start again.
My wife always gets me to remeasure now just in case.


----------



## Z2V (Nov 30, 2017)

Yep, I often miss it by the width of the blade


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 30, 2017)

"I cut it three times and it's still too short..."


----------



## kvt (Nov 30, 2017)

start with the longest piece,  that way all your mistakes may be big enough to make the shorter ones.   
Well it works some times.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 1, 2017)

It's like the young apprentice said , I cut it three times and it still won't fit .


----------



## magicniner (Dec 6, 2017)

Measure twice, cut once, weld, repeat!


----------

